# Which major would you prefer: Mechanical Engineering or Computer Science?



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't decide which one to choose and I just thought it'd be cool to see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I like CS, cause' I can have a complete laboratory anywhere and anytime (your laptop or tablet). You can also find a lot of on-line resources. It is even easy to become self-taught. Most good programmers are.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Well I'm a computer science major, so I'm biased. :b


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Computer Science. It was my original major. I also believe that it offers more careers..with computers taking over the generation these days. Always do what you find enjoyable though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mechanical engineering.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Mechanical engineering because I'm in physics and mechanical engineering is built on physics.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm majoring in Civil Engineering so I voted Mechanical.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

both are good careers i'd choose cs


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Study them more. It'll bite you in the arse if you choose this way.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Computer science


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

What makes more money? job?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Honestly? Neither. Too much math. But I have more of an affinity for mechanical thinking.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> What makes more money? job?


They both offer well paid jobs once you graduate. But arguably Comp Sci has a lot more job opportunities - and everything nowadays is becoming digitized or uses a computer in some way, so the opportunities are going to keep increasing you'd imagine.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I absolutely hate physics, so I'd choose computer science.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mechanical engineer


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Computer science since I am into mathematics. Mechanical engineer seems more into the physics realm. Either one is fine, but CS more.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, my major is more mechanical engineering than CS, so I just chose mechanical.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

CS always CS unless you join starfleet, that's far more valuable than college.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think in something like... My eighth alternative life computer science would come in handy. I don't think mechanical engineering comes up in any of them, so I'll go with computer science I guess. 

Artificial intelligence is more interesting too. 

I would be so bad at both though, and I have no maths skills whatsoever.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Although I'm an electrical engineer ,I'd choose computer science cuz thats what interests me more.


----------



## cyanide444 (Oct 20, 2013)

I want to go into biomedical engineering or synthetic chemistry (especially biochemistry).

I'd pick computer science because computational chemistry is becoming very important, especially for ligand design and quantum calculations. Also, I did not like mechanical physics at all, but I was intrigued by electrical/magnetic physics.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Computer science.


----------

